# Pubertal Gyno surgery...with pics!



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

So, I thought I would share my recent experience with you guys. I have had gyno since 13, and anytime I cycle that shit flairs up bad. Ive only done 1 cycle I have completed (600mg test e) and had to run 37.5mg on aromasin and 20mg nolva the whole time to keep the nips from getting worse. And before anyone says gyno is an internet scare...I've had it since I was 13 and that shit came back with a vengeance when I took test. Had me paranoid the entire second cycle too, which I aborted to have this procedure.

I was about to start a low dose tren/ low test cycle, but the paranoia got to me. I hate having to constantly worry about my nips swelling up. Shit sucks. 

That's when I decided to get the gyno removed surgically. Nothing else worked. Nolva, letro and raloxifene did jack shits. I even ran ralox at 180mg daily. 

I am only like 2-3 hours after to procedure, but I have 0 pain so far. The procedure is very simple as well. It was done at the surgeons office under local anesthesia and took prolly 45 minutes. I felt not pain, just a lot of aggressive pushing and pulling. 

Just thought I'd post this up, because if any bros are contemplating this.....DO IT. Ill up date as my recovery continues.

One of the pics is several months old (when I was nice an portly). The other is the glands and breast tissue.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 14, 2012)

Im gonna go take some aromasin now very sexy pic!


----------



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

Hahahaha thank go I am leaner, more muscular and dont have those fucking things in my pecs anymore. They are nasty haha


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 14, 2012)

Wowser bro.


----------



## toneloc (Sep 14, 2012)

how much somethin like that cost ...im sure most insurance companies dont cover that but i could be wrong


----------



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

It's pricey dude. Costs me 5k. 

Well worth it for me. I couldn't run 600mg test with out that shit flaring hard. Like need 40mg aromasin and 20-40mg nolva to make it chill.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Sep 14, 2012)

Some really good info here..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm glad you got it done you must feel a lot better.


----------



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

Yah, it just bums me out that I'll be outta the gym for the next 2 weeks. After that, it'll be just cardio for another two. Prolly wont hit chest until 6-8weeks. I'm the type of guy that doesn't miss a gym session EVER. I was also just getting my diet dialed in with spongy and was see fantastic results after my misadventure with 3J.

If any of you SI brothers have dat gyno, and need any info on the procedure; I'm more than happy to help.

I'm about 7-8 hours post op and I have no felt even a twinge of pain, and I haven't used any vicodin. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 14, 2012)

Azog this was awesome to share...

As for gyno being an Internet scare - not at all, especially with pubertal gyno. There at stats that something like half of all teenage males experience this, most to such a slight degree that it's not noticeable.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Sep 14, 2012)

Now that's not fun looking


----------



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

Yah, I just wanted to hopefully get any of the bros around her who have it not to worry about the precedure.
Its worth the piece of mind it will give you on cycle. The very few amount of cycles I have ran, I battled gyne flair up and was paranoid as shit about it if it wasn't flaring lol. I've crashed my e, all that crap.
The procedure under local was no big deal, I still have 0 pain. If I push too hard to get off the couch/bed I feel soreness. Monday's chest workout had me in more pain than this.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 14, 2012)

so the pic is when you still had it correct??


----------



## Azog (Sep 14, 2012)

Yah. I wish I took more recent before pics. I'm leaner now and it was more obvious that there were large glands, goddamn nipples puffin out like crazy. I'll ask the doc for the before pics.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 14, 2012)

Holy shit, those look intense bro! Glad you got that done!

I've always wondered if I might have a small bit of pubertal gyno, I'm not super low BF right now and its hard to say if a little extra puffiness around the nips is fat or gyno, you know?

What are some ways to tell if you have gyno, versus just puffy nips/fat around the nipples?


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 14, 2012)

I've always had small size hardness behind my nipple since puberty. Doc said it is normal .... Happens ... Cuz I sure went to be checked out when I was a kid ... Never said what it was.

I've no puffy nipples ... I mean looks normal to me.... But I have never been low on body fat. (Hold my bf over my lower pecs, lower abs, obliques-love handle, inner upper thigh.) (& I'm not nor ever was someone you'd call fat) Nor do I look like some of the guys at the gym that do have gyno ....

We will see how the cycle treats me and what I look like when I shred this next summer.

Good post. Those shots look huge tho! Size of a quarter piece?


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2012)

Damn man, I saw this thread last night and was planning on asking you about it. You can take a look at my log for my 1st cycle for pics of me currently. Ive always had that slight puff under my nips and as someone else mentioned to me in my log, I most likely will be experience and be more prone to the gyno side effects of the cycle. and boy do I dread it. I had looked at possible surgery about a year ago just because it pisses me off to lose the fat and then have that puff there, I was hoping it would possibly go away but nope...not a chance. And when I looked at surgery, wasnt really sure how the process went or where to go or even the price..but now someone already asked you that and man thats pricey. I make a decent amount with my traveling job but putting 5k dent..not sure I can take that just yet...mind you im 23 currently so not like there is a ton of savings sitting around for that. I would love to see a current pic just to see how much better everything is going for ya. I will def keep this thread in mind for if I decide after my cycle that it pisses me off too much and have it done. thanks for starting this thread, sure there are tons of other guys on here that love this post as well


----------



## Azog (Sep 15, 2012)

Curious, if you have gyno you'd be certain about it. My left nip was puffy as fuck and protruded (they're hard in the before pic cause I was cold). Also, you will feel a hard mass behind the nipple and some of the surrounding area. When I started to lean up more, it was obvious. The pec became more cone-shaped towards the nipple and when I flexed it looked like I had a lil pouch with a big marble on my chest (sorta, this is the only way I can describe it). lol

Superman, those are greater in diameter than baseballs!

Mets, I could have put the 5k up myself, but they had 18months 0% financing. Made it a no brainer for me. Also, if it bugs you bad enough to think about the surgery...just do it. I drove myself insane when I was on cycle worrying about worsening my condition.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 16, 2012)

Azog...thanks for the PM man. My posts arent at 50 yet so I cant respond back to you just yet but they will be up there shortly. When that happens, I will shoot you a PM back and see if you agree with my logic on a possible route to this damn gyno. Hate this stuff, thought thats what it was and now that you confirmed it...just blows


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 16, 2012)

metsfan4life said:


> Azog...thanks for the PM man. My posts arent at 50 yet so I cant respond back to you just yet but they will be up there shortly. When that happens, I will shoot you a PM back and see if you agree with my logic on a possible route to this damn gyno. Hate this stuff, thought thats what it was and now that you confirmed it...just blows



50 posts? I'm not aware of a 50 post requirement to PM. Are you sure? Have you tried?


----------



## ccpro (Sep 16, 2012)

Azog,
Thanks for the post....very brave!  I guess it's the pic, but I don't see any obvious problem?  I take your word for it though, when I got lazy for about 7 yrs my chest resembled more of a manboob but since has leveled out.  I would like less nipple but I've never had any itchiness or tenderness.  I could have a little gyno...I don't know.


----------



## Azog (Sep 16, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Azog,
> Thanks for the post....very brave!  I guess it's the pic, but I don't see any obvious problem?  I take your word for it though, when I got lazy for about 7 yrs my chest resembled more of a manboob but since has leveled out.  I would like less nipple but I've never had any itchiness or tenderness.  I could have a little gyno...I don't know.



I'll try to get the doctors before pics. My nipples happened to be hard in the pic I posted (only one I've got). My case wasn't extreme manboobs, but as you can see the glands weren't quarter sized. They were like baseball+ size.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 17, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> 50 posts? I'm not aware of a 50 post requirement to PM. Are you sure? Have you tried?



my bad POB. I forgot which site I was on, still thought I was on ology so thats where the 50 post minimum came into play. sent Azog a PM, thanks for calling that out to me. Would love to get this done if I can get the monies in order for after the cycle and recoop before summer


----------



## corvettels3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Azog, thanks for posting your pics. Don't forget to keep your vest on for 2-6 weeks. I had the surgery about a year ago and let me tell you.. If was a fucking nightmare. 3 hematomas, blood pooled down to my forearms and stomach. It took me 3 months to get back to the gym. Good luck brother..


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 17, 2012)

post up a after pic if you can.


----------



## Azog (Sep 17, 2012)

corvettels3 said:


> Azog, thanks for posting your pics. Don't forget to keep your vest on for 2-6 weeks. I had the surgery about a year ago and let me tell you.. If was a fucking nightmare. 3 hematomas, blood pooled down to my forearms and stomach. It took me 3 months to get back to the gym. Good luck brother..




Holy shit bro! I'm sorry to hear your recovery was so shitty. So far so good for me. I see the doc today, I have a couple lumpy spots of swelling but hopefully no hematomas. 
Gymrat, I'll snap pics tonight. It ain't pretty right now tho. Still swollen and demented looking lol.


----------



## Curiosity (Sep 17, 2012)

Damn man... I don't feel any hard stuff or lumps behind my nipples, does that mean I don't have gyno? They have always been a little puffy with fat around them, but I can't feel anything hard behind them, even on cycle....


----------



## Azog (Sep 17, 2012)

Prolly not gyno then bro. If you aren't certain, and want to be just go to a doctor and see what he says.


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice post bro.  I have a slight case of gyno, but can only really be seen when I flex and nobody eles even notices it when I do.  I guess I'm just a little paranoid about it and it does hurt if I bump it.  I might end up getting the shit done one day too.  Make sure you follow up with this post and fill us in on how you're doing from time to time.  I would be very interested to follow you through this.  This thread may help a few guys out and if so that would be a great contribution.  Good luck healing and getting back to the iron bro!


----------



## Azog (Sep 19, 2012)

Recovery is going well. I still have yet to experience anything I'd call pain. My back is a little fucked up tho. Prolly from sleeping upright and the damn compression vest. I saw the doc and everything seems fine. I'll try to get some pics today. Only bad thing so far is my weight has dived a little.


----------



## Azog (Oct 11, 2012)

I thought I'd give this an update. 

Healing has been a bit slower than anticipated due to fluid accumulation in both pecs. I have had each side drained between 4-6 times. Seems to have stopped collecting now though. Other than the fluid, I feel pretty damn good. The only thing that bugs me now is if I spread my arms too wide. Feels like a bit of stretching. I still have some swelling and bruising too, but nothing major. Shitty news is, I haven't even been able to do cardio, and wont be able to start lifting in 2 weeks as I was hoping to. I am hoping to be lifting before Thanksgiving. Shortly after which, I will begin a tren and test (maybe add mast p if I feel good) cycle. I will also begin using rips at between 1.5-3iu daily depending on results and sides.
Should be a hell of a ride once I am healed up!


----------



## Azog (Oct 11, 2012)

I will try to post some pics in a few days when I change the surgical tape over my nipples. I'll also get the docs before pics, that way you guys can see how puffy they were before.


----------



## ccpro (Oct 11, 2012)

Good luck with the healing bro!


----------



## Azog (Oct 11, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Good luck with the healing bro!



Thanks! I am just eager to be back at it. I was making really good gains since I started using spongy.


----------



## Live2Train (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah bro, I'm anxious to see how this turns out for you.  Taking the time off would kill me, but if it has to be done then it has to be done.  I feel the same way bro, I'm feeling my left nip all the time.  It hurts like hell when I put pressure on it.  One day it will feel decent and the next it feels like it's getting worse.  After this cycle and PCT I'm going to see how it is and if it doesn't get any better I'll be at the surgeon getting it checked out.  Nobody can even tell it's there as you can see from my pics in the member pics thread, but when I flex the chest I can see it a little.  I'm more worried about the pain than the look of it anyhow.  Keep us posted bro!  Good luck!


----------



## Azog (Oct 11, 2012)

I am confident in the results, but I am taking longer to heal than most people. I am gonna go get some bloods next week to make sure everything is ok. There is more surgery involved than most people let on (including myself). Full results take about 6 months to manifest. Most people are back lifting weights withing 3-4 weeks. No chest movements, just arms and legs. Unfortunately, I am healing slow. I am not even recommended to do cardio after 4 weeks. I even had to send my dog with my parents so he can whoop their dogs ass for exercise haha.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 11, 2012)

GL bro.... keep us posted.


----------



## Azog (Nov 7, 2012)

So I finally got back into the gym this week. Feels good man. Starting slow to feel out the whole chest area, but it feels great so far. Chest day gave me no issues, and back day almost none. Pullups were a no go, as it felt like too much of a stretch. Other than that, Ive had no issues so far. I am sitting at a puny 190 now tho after the two month lay off. Albeit a much leaner 190. 
I keep promising pics, but I will definitely try to snap some. It is still a bit funky looking at this stage of healing. I have some scar tissue built up, but it is softening.
I will start a log soon as I will be using GH for the first time, and will be doing my first tren run in a month or more. It's good to be back! I didn't realize how much I missed hitting the weights.


----------



## theminister (Nov 7, 2012)

Azog, thank you or sharing. Where did they make the incision and how obvious is it? Also if its not rude, how much did it cost?


Can you go in like am and be fine PM?


----------



## Azog (Nov 7, 2012)

The incision is a semicircle made where the bottom of your nipple meets regular skin. It is still fairly noticeable, but at this stage it is to be expected. From what I have seen of other peoples results, the scar will only be noticeable to someone really looking for it.

I was fine right after the surgery, as mine was done under local anesthesia. I was all kinds of high on lots of Xanax, but I went to the market, the drug store, and out to dinner with my friends the night of the surgery. Now, I didn't drive myself, nor do I remember much, but it happened lol.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 26, 2012)

so hows it going now...??


----------



## Azog (Nov 27, 2012)

It's going very well. I have been working out with no restrictions for the past 3 weeks. Things are healing, slowly but surely. I still have a decent amount of scar tissue directly behind where the incisions were made and some elsewhere in my left pec (that side had the larger gland). It's getting better everyday tho. I keep promising pics, but I only have 1 tiny ass mirror in my house. I'll try to remember to ask the gf to snap some pics.


----------



## Christosterone (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for sharing man


----------



## KitbyTwins (Feb 11, 2013)

Azog how is the healing going now? interesting thread.


----------



## Sherk (Feb 12, 2013)

Without the glands there's no way for gyno to come back correct? So you don't ever have to worry about that anymore?


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 12, 2013)

Incorrect. Gyno can come back even after surgery


----------



## Azog (Feb 12, 2013)

Healing is going great. I had a cortisone injection into the right nipple last Monday to soften the scar tissue. It is working nicely. 

The glands are almost never completely removed. Doing so will likely result in a collapse of the nipple. So, in theory the gyno can return. But, if you let that happen its on you haha. Use an ai!

Off topic, but at my last doctors visit the assistance was checking me out something fierce when my shirt came off. Feels good man haha.


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 12, 2013)

Tell her next time excuse me honey I can't help but notice you staring at me. Would you like to touch the GUUUNZ!!?? Lol!


----------



## Sherk (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I always wondered that. I had a small case of gyno as a teen but was able to rid of it. I'm ver cautious when running a cycle. That shit sucks! Nice thread though bro, answered the questions I had about the surgery.


----------

